# Camping Breakfast Fattie w/ Q-view



## adiochiro3 (Jul 24, 2011)

The family and I took a week-long camping/fishing trip over Tioga Pass behind Yosemite National Park. Just got back last night with some Q-view from the trip. I made the fattie before leaving so we could have a simple breakfast or two. The ingredients included spinach, potato, onion, havarti & cheddar cheeses, & scrambled eggs.








Filled up my fattie piston and set it on an Italian sausage platform...







I wrapped the fattie in my own buckboard bacon; it was so stuffed that I had a hard time sealing it up! The bacon wrap bound it all together in the end. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Smoked it with hickory.







I sliced and warmed these up in a cast iron skillet over a campfire along with some biscuits in my dutch oven  It was a purely cast iron campfire breakfast!







And here's the "happy camper" evidence...







As the pic shows, everything turned out great. Not much left over after a few college students and a HS senior hammered the food. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Got everybody ready for a great day on the trout stream, though!

Thanks for looking!


----------



## fpnmf (Jul 24, 2011)

Looks like ya had a great time!!

  Craig


----------



## roller (Jul 24, 2011)

I used to camp in that area with my daughter. Did you see any bears? How was the fishing? The fatty looks great !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## adiochiro3 (Jul 24, 2011)

Roller said:


> I used to camp in that area with my daughter. Did you see any bears? How was the fishing? The fatty looks great !!!!!!!!!!!


Been camping and fishing here ourselves for a long time.  My son caught his first fish up there many moons ago.  Lots and lots of great memories!

No bears this trip, but I did run into fresh bear scat collecting firewood.  The ranger said they didn't have any bears in camp this year that he was aware of. 

The fishing was awesome in some of the usual spots!  I caught 10+ fish daily -- mostly planted rainbows (released most of them).  There will be trout q-view later.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Other usual spots were un-fish-able because the water flows were too big.  Lots of snow still up there!

One of our long-time family friends joined us and caught her first fish this trip.

Here's one of the views from near our campground:







The weather and air quality were also unbelievable!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 25, 2011)

The fattie looks awesome!

Looks like a great week-end was had by all!

Love the view!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 25, 2011)

Great food, great friends, and great fishing!!!!--------Awesome!!!

Shame no bears there-----Oh Well---Who needs bears anyway!

Bear


----------



## daddydon (Jul 25, 2011)

Looks like a great trip with food family and friends...and i cant say how great your fattie looks.Glad you had a good time.


----------



## scarbelly (Jul 25, 2011)

Looks like a good time was had by all. Thanks for sharing my firiend


----------



## dtcunni (Jul 25, 2011)

That looks like an awesome place and a very nice fattie! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## africanmeat (Jul 25, 2011)

That's what life all about good food (vary good food )good company and Stunning   location  

Enjoy your  life   my Friend


----------



## meateater (Jul 25, 2011)

Looks like a good time James, fatties on a campfire.


----------



## meateater (Jul 25, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> Great food, great friends, and great fishing!!!!--------Awesome!!!
> 
> Shame no bears there-----Oh Well---Who needs bears anyway!
> 
> Bear




The bears used to hide there food from me !


----------



## bigeyedavid (Jul 25, 2011)

Camping ,family great views and a fattie can it get any better than that?


----------



## adiochiro3 (Jul 25, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> Great food, great friends, and great fishing!!!!--------Awesome!!!
> 
> Shame no bears there-----Oh Well---Who needs bears anyway!
> 
> Bear


Already got a good friend named "Bear."  Don't need another one!!


----------



## teeznuts (Jul 26, 2011)

looks awesome! did you pre-cook your taters or did they cook inside the fattie?


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 26, 2011)

adiochiro3 said:


> Already got a good friend named "Bear."  Don't need another one!!




Aw Shucks----
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks,

Bear


----------



## tjohnson (Jul 26, 2011)

What a cool place!!

Any Pics of the trout??

Todd


----------



## sunman76 (Jul 26, 2011)

Man that looks great your killn me with the camping photos
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





we are only going to get to 107 today...with no chance of rain again, even the tree are turning brown


----------



## adiochiro3 (Jul 26, 2011)

meateater said:


> The bears used to hide there food from me !














Bigeyedavid said:


> Camping ,family great views and a fattie can it get any better than that?


Not much... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   The cigars and adult beverages in the evenings moved things in the "better" direction, though!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






teeznuts said:


> looks awesome! did you pre-cook your taters or did they cook inside the fattie?


they were pre-baked.  Practically everything I roll in my fatties is pre-cooked -- except veggies, I guess.


TJohnson said:


> What a cool place!!
> 
> Any Pics of the trout??
> 
> Todd


Man, you guys just can't wait for all of the Q-view to unfold!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 fnpf challenged my trout stories with a 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 comment on my pork roast post.   How's this?







These were the best 5 on the last day.  Threw back 10-15 besides these cause we already had enough fish-cicles in the freezer.  I'm probably smoking those this weekend.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 26, 2011)

Pretty Rainbows for sure !!!!

Bear


----------



## roller (Aug 10, 2011)

Its really a great place to camp and fish. Another good place is around Bridgeport Ca. Good looking trout...


----------

